# Osprey Escapist 30 Vs Deuter Trans Alpine 30



## mo6500 (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm riding a 15L hydration pack for 2 years now.

It's too little for all day rides, and I always need some more space (gear, clothes, food and extra water for desert rides) so I want a large pack.

I'v been reading some reviews about the large packs, and I visited my local shop where I looked closely at Osprey, Deuter, Vaude, Camelbak and Dakine, 25-30L sized packs.

I Think a 25L packs could be enough, but I decided to buy a 30L pack beceuse it's not too big and not much heavier than the 25L, and has more room which could be usefull for overnight rides and hiking too.

After trying about 7 different packs (only at the shop, no rides), I narrowed it down to the Osprey Escapist 30 and the Deuter Trans Alpine 30. These two are just excellent: best design and construction, best organized, roomy enough and most important - *the most comfortable for me!!!*

Which one would you buy? 

Thx, Mo.


----------

